# Liquid Clomid???



## gsxrguy (Jan 4, 2011)

My buddy found what he says is a reliable and legit source for pct gear they don't deal in any kind of juice whatsoever. My question is this...their clomid is liquid has anyone ever seen or heard of such a thing? I never have any input please.


----------



## toothache (Jan 4, 2011)

the sponsor here cemproducts sells liquid chems.  Their pct chems like clomid are liquid and are just as good as pills.


----------



## GMO (Jan 4, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> My buddy found what he says is a reliable and legit source for pct gear they don't deal in any kind of juice whatsoever. My question is this...their clomid is liquid has anyone ever seen or heard of such a thing? I never have any input please.



Yes, I often use liquid Clomid.  One company I order from even flavors it with Cinnamon, so it doesn't taste as bad.  Still tastes like s**t though.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> My buddy found what he says is a reliable and legit source for pct gear they don't deal in any kind of juice whatsoever. My question is this...their clomid is liquid has anyone ever seen or heard of such a thing? I never have any input please.


 Very common.


----------



## ATyler (Jan 4, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> My buddy found what he says is a reliable and legit source for pct gear they don't deal in any kind of juice whatsoever. My question is this...their clomid is liquid has anyone ever seen or heard of such a thing? I never have any input please.


 
I took some this morning


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanx appreciate the info. Of all the places ive looked this will be the first liquid clomid Ive ever seen. Had liquid Nolva(tastes like fuckin moonshine) it seemed legit but just wanted to make sure. It would really suck to think youre running pct after a monster cycle only to find out you werent taking anything at all....goodbye gnads and gains.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 4, 2011)

CEM sells the liquid Clomid. Tastes awful. And be careful with the Clomid because some guys experience eye sight problems with it. Also make sure you get it from a reputable site because since it's in the liquid form, it could be watered down.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 4, 2011)

I've used liquid clomid with good results....I would say it was common ..but it does taste horrible...lol


----------



## sirmattiep (Feb 1, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> CEM sells the liquid Clomid. Tastes awful. And be careful with the Clomid because some guys experience eye sight problems with it. Also make sure you get it from a reputable site because since it's in the liquid form, it could be watered down.





EYE SIGHT problems Sketchy. Anyone who has used this liquid clomid, what were your dosages of taking this product? Because I'm about to order some just curious as how you took it. Especially cause I hear with tabs its like 50/50/20/20 mgs. Thanks for any input!


----------



## sirmattiep (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm getting towards the last 2 weeks of my metha drol extreme cycle and needing a PCT soon. Will one bottle of CEM product liquid clomid be enough to help or do I need two bottles? & What the dosages will be? I did some research someone said 100/100/100/50. 

Also will Bio Forge be something good to take during my PCT as well since I hear pretty good reviews from it? I appreciate any input.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 1, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> EYE SIGHT problems Sketchy. Anyone who has used this liquid clomid, what were your dosages of taking this product? Because I'm about to order some just curious as how you took it. Especially cause I hear with tabs its like 50/50/20/20 mgs. Thanks for any input!



100/50/50/50 iv heard you dont need to do a huge 300 to start with. It workd good for me just like this chase it down with milk , that helps alot (CEM liqued clomi)


----------



## sirmattiep (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey whats better liquid clomid or liquid tamox (nova) from CEM poducts?


----------



## sirmattiep (Feb 2, 2011)

& for an HCG to stack with the clomid or nova would Test Complete work its a test booster with estrogen blocker in it or would a product like Bio Forge be better since I've heard some good things from it. Many thanks


----------

